# Norton Internet Security 2011 + MalwareBytes ?



## TheMost (May 10, 2011)

Hey guys i am currently using NIS 2011 since their release ..
Yup they give a lot of false positive but their detection rated are higher too .. and they gave their policy of memory hog !
However i am using that for now ...

I also remember Think Digit magazine -> norton 360 was the editors pick

Got my Win7 Shunted suddenly 2 times ... and i repaired it with the installation DVD

So what do u think the problem was ?? any malware activity that swept away  the system files ??
Should i have more support ??
I ran Malwarebytes and found 2 risks ..

So what do u recommmend ???

Any other security suite or some other advice plz ??

*System specs :
*
CPU Type : QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz (9 x 267) 

Motherboard Name : Intel Montpelier DQ35MP (1 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN) 

(I mean 4gb RAM onboard )

Motherboard Chipset : Intel Bearlake Q35

GPU : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (896 MB)


----------



## CA50 (May 10, 2011)

Have you tried AIS, I am using AIS + SSD (spybot search and destroy), and i feel these are doing their jobs well. AIS scanning speed is blazing fast these days and it is also light on system. give it a try


----------



## TheMost (May 10, 2011)

No one else ?


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

You should use a good firewall for sure. Comodo is recommended. I use Comodo Firewall + Avira Free edition and didn't faced any problem for a long time.


----------



## TheMost (May 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You should use a good firewall for sure. Comodo is recommended. I use Comodo Firewall + Avira Free edition and didn't faced any problem for a long time.



I USE nis 2011 
what do u think about that ??


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> I USE nis 2011
> what do u think about that ??


Too much resource hungry and a lot of false alarms. Need I say more.


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Too much resource hungry and a lot of false alarms. Need I say more.




resource hungry ??
I think norton gave away their policy or memory hog long back 
Look here ...

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org

I agree they have a plenty of false positive !!


----------



## saswat23 (May 11, 2011)

i agree with gameranand's suggestion. Its good. Go for avira/AVG free edition. Its light on system unlike Norton. You can also try a new antivirus named VIPRE, its even lighter than avira and scan rates are really good like Quick Heal and AVG.


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> i agree with gameranand's suggestion. Its good. Go for avira/AVG free edition. Its light on system unlike Norton. You can also try a new antivirus named VIPRE, its even lighter than avira and scan rates are really good like Quick Heal and AVG.



Are u sure still norton products are a memory  hog ?

When  checked with av comparatives they say that it is one of  the lighter antiviruses

would like to have more discussions on this topic


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Are u sure still norton products are a memory hog ?
> 
> When checked with av comparatives they say that it is one of the lighter antiviruses
> 
> would like to have more discussions on this topic


Alright. Check your RAM usage going for AV now and then uninstall it and install Avira and tell me. Is that OK for you???
Bro Comodo+Avira is one of the best combination for home usage. Let me tell you one thing about Avira that it rarely and I mean rarely gives you any false positive at all.


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Alright. Check your RAM usage going for AV now and then uninstall it and install Avira and tell me. Is that OK for you???
> Bro Comodo+Avira is one of the best combination for home usage. Let me tell you one thing about Avira that it rarely and I mean rarely gives you any false positive at all.



brother now i switched to vipre .
Got good comments in the net ...
What do u think bro ??


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

The Most said:
			
		

> brother now i switched to vipre .
> Got good comments in the net ...
> What do u think bro ??


Never used that AV so can't comment on that AV. Whats the RAM usage anyway?? Also be sure to use a good Firewall very important.


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Never used that AV so can't comment on that AV. Whats the RAM usage anyway?? Also be sure to use a good Firewall very important.



Got good comments in the net so far - But it is not familiar 
Not sure with the false positive!!

Google !


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

If you are unsure then why not use tried and tested things. Why bother to use something new when you have best at your disposal free of cost and already tested by gazillions of people.


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If you are unsure then why not use tried and tested things. Why bother to use something new when you have best at your disposal free of cost and already tested by gazillions of people.



Avira free or premium ??


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Avira free or premium ??


Avira Free Edition.


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Avira Free Edition.



Do u mean Avira free + Comodo gives better protection than Avira premium ??


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

If you can bear with the resource hog, then you can go with Norton 360 + Spybot search and destroy + Comodo Firewall. Else you might wanna replace norton with NOD32, I've heard from many people who've had good a experience with it.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> If you can bear with the resource hog, then you can go with Norton 360 + Spybot search and destroy. Else you might wanna try NOD32 + SpyBot search and destroy, I've heard from many people who've had good a experience with it.


Seriously. Why the heck should he pay for anything when he can get better solution for free.


			
				TheMost said:
			
		

> Do u mean Avira free + Comodo gives better protection than Avira premium ??


Comodo is one of the best firewall and when combined with Avira it gives more than enough protection for a Home usage PC. Why are so willing to spend you money if can get the solution you need for free.


----------



## CA50 (May 11, 2011)

Whats up no one with AIS :S


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Seriously. Why the heck should he pay for anything when he can get better solution for free.


Everyone's got their own opinion dude (I don't like Avira, even if it is free). I personally felt that NOD32 + SpyBot Search and Destroy + Comodo firewall was providing enough security to my laptop. Price isn't much of a factor for me while buying an anti-virus.


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Everyone's got their own opinion dude (I don't like Avira, even if it is free). I personally felt that NOD32 + SpyBot Search and Destroy + Comodo firewall was providing enough security to my laptop. Price isn't much of a factor for me while buying an anti-virus.



NOD32 + comodo ?


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

Only these have my certification: Avira, Eset NOD32, Kaspersky and Avast.

As far as best 'free AV' is concerned. It is Avira. Second is Avast. Use a firewall like Comodo if you really need it.

Not a fan of Internet Security 'suites'. KIS is a resource hog lately. If you'll ask me to choose an internet security 'suite' - then it will be Eset Smart Security. I like their hassle-free firewall. Comodo and Kaspersky's firewall eat my head.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

TheMost said:


> NOD32 + comodo ?
> 
> U mean disabling the esset firewall ?


NOD32 doesn't have a firewall.
Although you can also try Eset Home Smart Security 4 which has a firewall too.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> NOD32 + comodo ?


Why are you experimenting with so many combinations just use what suits best for your need.



			
				SyGeek said:
			
		

> NOD32 doesn't have a firewall.


I guess thats why he mentioned Comodo.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I guess thats why he mentioned Comodo.


DUDE! He meant using Comodo with NOD32 will disable NOD32's firewall, which in fact it doesn't have.


TheMost said:


> NOD32 + comodo ?


Yup, NOD32 + Comodo Firewall. But that's just my opinion, you might wanna try out the trial first.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Oh yeah got it now. Actually he edited his post so I got confused.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2011)

CA50 said:


> Whats up no one with AIS :S



waste of money. i am using it & i must say, the free just lacks firewall. you also miss out on the safe websurf or so but really not worth the price. will dump it as soon as license expires. 

@TheMost, Avira Free + Comodo firewall + Malwarebyte antimalware Pro (buy it). this will offer much better protection than those All in 1 IS. or/and add Emsisoft antimalware just for scanning the rare spyware.


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

Sam said:


> waste of money. i am using it & i must say, the free just lacks firewall. you also miss out on the safe websurf or so but really not worth the price. will dump it as soon as license expires.
> 
> @TheMost, Avira Free + Comodo firewall + Malwarebyte antimalware Pro (buy it). this will offer much better protection than those All in 1 IS. or/and add Emsisoft antimalware just for scanning the rare spyware.



Instead of malwarebytes can i add spybot s&D ??


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

^^
Yes....


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^^
> Yes....



Avira told me to turn off windows defender ...

But i can Run spybot withg tea timer ??? ;-?


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

^^
Yes....


----------



## TheMost (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^^
> Yes....



Won't it interfere with Avira ??

I am asking this because Avira told me to disable windows defender due to compatibility issues


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

It shouldn't but I dunno for sure (I don't use Avira), but if you are skeptical about it then you can go with SUPERanti-spyware, which is better than SpyBot search and destroy by a long shot (Now don't ask me why I use SSD instead of SAS, I got personal reasons).

If you are going with a free antivirus, try Avast free antivirus instead of Avira. It won't interfere with SAS.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2011)

Using Avast Free with Outpost Security Suite Free for long time...... No problem yet....


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

@TheMost
Don't bother for SSD or SAS just use Comodo+Avira and just keep an eye on what process you are allowing to use web. If you can do that you won't need antispyware at all.


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

*@TheMost*: It is really up to you dude. Before falling for others opinions try it out for yourself.

Looking at your situation, Here's my final Suggestion:
*Avast Free + SUPERantispyware + Comodo Firewall*


----------



## TheMost (May 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @TheMost
> Don't bother for SSD or SAS just use Comodo+Avira and just keep an eye on what process you are allowing to use web. If you can do that you won't need antispyware at all.



Thanks Will consider that for sure brother
the reason why i am so particular about antimalware is that i am a frequent torrenter and come across many new files and already got my Win7 64 shunted 2 times unexpectedly With NIS 2011 .. That's y ///

Anyways I will give a try 

Thank u all for ur concern guys .. i'd really appreciate that 

--
Sincerely !



SyGeek said:


> *@TheMost*: It is really up to you dude. Before falling for others opinions try it out for yourself.
> 
> Looking at your situation, Here's my final Suggestion:
> *Avast Free + SUPERantispyware + Comodo Firewall*



Thank you SyGeek ,

I am considering these Two 

Avira free + comodo


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Thanks Will consider that for sure brother
> the reason why i am so particular about antimalware is that i am a frequent torrenter and come across many new files and already got my Win7 64 shunted 2 times unexpectedly With NIS 2011 .. That's y ///


Torrenter ha. I am the guy who have data usage of about 250 GB in 1 month using torrents. Don't worry you'll be alright with that solution.


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Thank you SyGeek ,
> 
> I am considering these Two
> 
> Avira free + comodo


No Problem, Good luck with your anti-combo 



gameranand said:


> Torrenter ha. I am the guy who have data usage of about 250 GB in 1 month using torrents. Don't worry you'll be alright with that solution.


 What's your bandwidth..?


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> What's your bandwidth..?


Here is my Speed Test Result
*www.speedtest.net/result/1233744556.png


----------



## TheMost (May 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Here is my Speed Test Result
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1233744556.png



BTW i face bittorrent throttle nowaday using Airtel ..
So i'm using torrific with IDM for public trackers

*www.speedtest.net/result/1292478093.png

And night it Double the speed ( IDM and other HTTP -240KB ) but same 110 KB in utorrent


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

@TheMost
How much you pay for it???? Is it a unlimited plan????


----------



## TheMost (May 12, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1292481251.png



gameranand said:


> @TheMost
> How much you pay for it???? Is it a unlimited plan????



ya unlim .. RS 1000


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

Torrific, hmm..didn't know about it. Looks like a good alternative for BitTorrent in some cases.

Edit: Getting slow download speeds..


----------



## TheMost (May 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Torrific, hmm..didn't know about it. Looks like a good alternative for BitTorrent in some cases.
> 
> Edit: Getting slow download speeds..



You mean in torrific ??
the only way to get the full speed in torrific is IDM !!! tried aggressively !


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for going offtopic, but I'm use IDM as my primary download manager. Download speed fluctuating alot..Meh, maybe my ISP's problem.


----------



## TheMost (May 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Sorry for going offtopic, but I'm use IDM as my primary download manager. Download speed fluctuating alot..Meh, maybe my ISP's problem.



It could be propably your own prob 
I use the same and get 220-160 Kb ( fluctuating )
With others like Jdownloader and freeDM i get only 70KB !


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

*This thread is going offtopic. Please continue your discussion here*


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> ya unlim .. RS 1000


Without Fair Usage Policy??? and whats your location???

@TheMost
So whats your final combination for AV.


----------



## TheMost (May 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Without Fair Usage Policy??? and whats your location???
> 
> @TheMost
> So whats your final combination for AV.



Using Avira free + Comodo FW as suggested by u 

Sometimes if i feel i am attacked , some antispyware


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Sometimes if i feel i am attacked , some antispyware


You won't just keep an eye on comodo's warning and see what you are allowing.
If you still feel unsafe then use Spybot Search and Destroy.


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You won't just keep an eye on comodo's warning and see what you are allowing.
> If you still feel unsafe then use Spybot Search and Destroy.


@TheMost: Replace "Spybot Search and Destroy" with SUPERantispyware. I know, it's name sounds lame but what it does, is exactly the opposite.

_No offence @gamerananad_


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> No offence @gamerananad


None Taken.  You are just giving him a good suggestion and thats what we do at forums right.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2011)

Norton is a no from my side.
Avira free is a good replacement.


			
				 SyGeek said:
			
		

> @TheMost: Replace "Spybot Search
> and Destroy" with SUPERantispyware. I
> know, it's name sounds lame but what
> it does, is exactly the opposite.


 Spybot's engine is slow yes.
But I think its better than the one you mentioned. The immunising of browsers also helps a lot.


----------



## TheMost (May 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Norton is a no from my side.
> Avira free is a good replacement.
> Spybot's engine is slow yes.
> But I think its better than the one you mentioned. The immunising of browsers also helps a lot.



Thats what i am worried about !!

This fileserve toolbar has some malware and doesn't allow my google toolbar to search and also to change my homepage manually !!

Now Fixed ! 
Tnx SpyboT


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Thats what i am worried about !!
> 
> This fileserve toolbar has some malware and doesn't allow my google toolbar to search and also to change my homepage manually !!
> 
> ...


Oh boy you got some real issues about security. I never cared about security this much. I use basic security and just keep a watch on whats going on in ma PC and never had a problem. But well its a good thing that you care.


----------



## TheMost (May 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy you got some real issues about security. I never cared about security this much. I use basic security and just keep a watch on whats going on in ma PC and never had a problem. But well its a good thing that you care.



Only this time brother


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Spybot's engine is slow yes.
> But I think its better than the one you mentioned. The immunising of browsers also helps a lot.



Spybot ver 2.0.3 beta is out & it should be fast. can you test it? size is some 65Mb


----------



## ico (May 13, 2011)

I guess we have had enough discussion on this topic.


----------



## sygeek (May 13, 2011)

@TheMost: I still STRONGLY recommend that you try SuperAnti-Spyware. MBAM and SAS have dominated the anti-spyware market.



thetechfreak said:


> But I think its better than the one you mentioned. The immunising of browsers also helps a lot.


SAS immunizes the browser too. It is an anti-spyware, how do you expect it to not protect the browser, which is the main source of all the spywares .


----------



## TheMost (May 18, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> @TheMost: I still STRONGLY recommend that you try SuperAnti-Spyware. MBAM and SAS have dominated the anti-spyware market.
> 
> 
> SAS immunizes the browser too. It is an anti-spyware, how do you expect it to not protect the browser, which is the main source of all the spywares .



Will try for sure 
Tnx !


----------

